# Mann Raises ALS Funds



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

San Diego, CA, (April 21, 2010)--Renowned music producer and musician Ned Mann is fighting back against ALS--Lou Gehrig's Disease--with a new jazz release, Finding My Way Home.
[img]http://prosoundnews.com/uploadedImages/ProSoundNews/News/Mann%20ALS%204%2021%2010.jpg[/img]
For years, Mann was a major player in the New York City music scene, as an in-demand bassist and engineer/producer. But then ALS struck him in 1999, taking away his mobility. His career seemed finished. Today, with a new jazz double-album, Mann and his band of believers make a defiant stand against ALS. Volume One features such luminaries as Randy Brecker, Will Lee and Chuck Loeb playing inspired contemporary jazz. Volume Two showcases Mike Stern, David Mann and Rufus Reid swinging standards in a mainstream jazz setting.

The new release, available on iTunes, AmazonMP3, Napster, Zune, and via other online music sites, raised $2,000 in its first week. All profits from Finding My Way Home will be donated to the ALS Association. Although there is no treatment today that halts or reverses ALS, new methods, such as stem-cell research, offer hope and the possibility of an eventual cure.


Equipped with new adaptive PC technology, Mann performed all mixing and post production duties on his computer using SmartNav, a system that gives him full control of his mouse via head movement. Mann's brother, David, worked tirelessly on the project, helping to coordinate recording sessions in New York, then sending the digital music files to Ned for mixing and finishing at his home base in San Diego.

"The gift of music reappearing in my life inspired me to help others. I produced these all-star sessions to raise funds and awareness for ALS research. The support from the musical community has been truly amazing, with everyone from musicians to studios generously donating their time, talents and creativity. It is humbling to receive so much love and support," Mann says. "This project has been a true blessing for me, keeping me positive, focused and surrounded by great music. It shows that as long as one has hope anything is possible. I am thrilled to be able to raise funds and awareness to help the fight against ALS."

http://www.prosoundnews.com/article/28204


----------

